# We have mice, and don't want them ...



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok guys-n-gals,

We have a small problem here at work, it seems like mice figure it is a good place to live and we don't agree with that assumption on their part. Because it is a business, it wouldn't be a good thing to have predators living here (cats, snakes, rodent-hunter-dogs, etc) and the traps just aren't working well enough for us.

I heard one time that snake scent will repel mice and that if we could find some and squirt the scent near doors / windows the mice would reconsider visiting us and find someone else more suitable to bother.

Does anyone know if it is even possible to purchase cans of snake scent that will repel mice?


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

You're goin gto have to get some creature to kill them or trap them. Mice are actually quite smart and won't be fooled for long by scent alone.


----------



## LVmutineer (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a mouse problem at the house. Tired, humane traps, sticky traps, plug in dohickeys, and what honestly wiped them out was the old fassioned mouse traps and cheese. I picked a stinky sweet cheese with carmelized onions in it, they were nuts for it, peanutbutter didn't work at all. One of the little suckers managed to escape the trap somehow and died in the middle of the floor- quite impressive. here's the key: When you set the traps DON'T clean up the droppings- they'll know somethings wrong.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*traps, steel wool, and scent*

Old-fashioned traps usually end up getting them. You can use steel wool around pipes and holes where they may be coming in. They don't like the smell of mint (spearmint, peppermint) so stash some cottonballs soaked in essential oils into nooks and crannys. Also, they don't like the smell of new dryer sheets either. You could always get some of those industrial size black box bait traps, I can't vouch for how well they work. I live in the country, we have 11 (and counting) cats, so they've cut down on the rodent/lizard/insect population around here.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

I find that the best way to get ride of mice is to bait the traps with a single sunflower seed (in the shell). Since I use them in my bird feeders I have lots. What I do is to wedge the seed into the bait slot. That way the mice have to yank on it and always get caught. Then I empty the trap and re-set it. I usually don't even need to put in a new seed.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

I have always had luck with this style of trap;
Home Hardware Product Details 
My father has one that I used growing up, and it always caught mice. I bought one this fall, and was catching lots of them in it. The mice were getting into the basement where I process the honey from our hives, so I baited the trap with a finger-swipe of honey.

At the same time that I bought the above, I also bought this one:
http://www.homehardware.ca/Products/index/show/product/I5442167/name/trap_mouse_victor

I STILL haven't caught a mouse in it, and the last time I checked, there was evidence that a mouse had gotten inside and then gotten out... not impressed.

I've also had good luck with this style... it was left behind from the old guy that owned the house. I've caught several mice with it.
Home Hardware Product Details 

This was a bad year for mice around here. Haven't caught any in over a month, and I still don't know where they're getting in!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I,ve always had luck with the old fashion thang. Victor Mouse Trap - Buy and Save on all Pest Control Products Peice of yarn on trigger with peanutbutter. They visit and don't leave.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Ok guys-n-gals,
> 
> We have a small problem here at work, it seems like mice figure it is a good place to live and we don't agree with that assumption on their part. Because it is a business, it wouldn't be a good thing to have predators living here (cats, snakes, rodent-hunter-dogs, etc) and the traps just aren't working well enough for us.
> 
> ...


I use a simple galv. bucket filled about 1/2 full of water. Place a length of doweling suspended by paperclips, near top so the dowel can rotate above the water. Scrape wood ramp or place near cabinets. Now smear peanut butter in center of dowel. The mice, rats whatever can't resist the temptation of the peanut butter climb out on dowel and inevitably falls off in to the water, no life jackets here, come to your own conclusions on outcome.:scratch


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That sounds messy bob. I prefer to pick them off with pellet rifles and traps. It works if you have the time.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

If you have an old grease bucket from a cast iron skillet or stove that's filled about half way that you're going to toss out anyways once it's full, leave it half full and put about 2 cups of water in it. put a piece of wood leading up to it like a bridge, they'll follow it in and drown in the grease. Make sure to empty it once the problem is gone cause they'll turn all green and start to decompose and you won't even know it. If you want you could also toss some mouse pellets in there as well which will lead them in.


----------



## sforgays (Dec 8, 2009)

We used a variation of the bucket trap and it worked very well.

Take a 5 gallon bucket and drill two holes on the lip across from each other.
Take a soup can and cut off the top and bottum. Take a wire and attach it to the holes in the bucket lip threading the wire through the soup can end to end. The can should spin freely on the wire and the wire will be tight spanning the top of the bucket.
Fill the bucket half full of antifreeze (so the dead mice don't stink if you can't check it weekly) and spread peanut butter on the top of the can. We used a old wooden ruler as a ramp to the end of the wire.
The mice will climb up the ruler and tightrope walk across the wire to get the peanut butter. the soup can spins and dumps them into the antifreeze where they drown and are preserved until you can get to it.
We placed this device in our camp and it work amazing for many years.
Good hunting.


----------

